# Mighty Mule Wireless Driveway Alarm



## FX Jenkins (Apr 12, 2010)

From Home Depot...Any Good?  

or you recommend something else...want to stay with wireless, gonna put this half way down a 700' driveway and do not feel like digging a trench...

Thanks.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 12, 2010)

FX Jenkins said:


> From Home Depot...Any Good?
> 
> or you recommend something else...want to stay with wireless, gonna put this half way down a 700' driveway and do not feel like digging a trench...
> 
> Thanks.




I have one of their gate openers. It has worked flawlessly for 7 years now.

I saw the wireless monitors and did some research.  It is hard to find a good comment on them.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 13, 2010)

jimbo4116 said:


> I saw the wireless monitors and did some research.  It is hard to find a good comment on them.



Yea thats what Im seeing, was hoping maybe just one or two woodyites might have something good to say...I imagine some of those other reviews are prob user error...


----------



## VisionCasting (Apr 16, 2010)

I've got this cheapy from Target.  Got it last week.  Works like a charm at about 250' with obstructed (not clean line-of-sight).  LOVE having it, may get several more for strategic locations around the outside.  Only problem is it didn't come with the 6v DC adaptor for the base unit.  3 C cells until I dig one out of the old storage bin of misc electronics bits.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...2LIOVB8&CPNG=electronics&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001


----------

